# Wild flower identification please



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Any guesses?


Unknown beauty by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

my wife says it's Soapwort, _Saponaria officinalis._

it does contain a substance which not suprisingly can be used as soap, we used to have it in the garden of our old house, it flowered in September (Buxton) & on a number of occaisions we saw a humming bird hawkmoth feeding on it.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for that! Tell her she's a star!!


----------

